# recruiter



## elroy

_To request your offer letter in a different language, please contact your recruiter._

In this context, "recruiter" was explained to me as meaning "the staff member at [EMPLOYING INSTITUTION] (Human Resources Department) who contacted and/or interviewed the applicant about the job."

Any ideas for wording this clearly (and, ideally, concisely) in Arabic?

I don't have any great ideas --  what about  الموظَف المُهتمّ بطلبك / المسؤول عن طلبك???  Not sure if طلبك is still appropriate since they've already gotten a job offer...  المُهتمّ بتوظيفك / المسؤول عن توظيفك???  Is this clear?  Obviously they need to know exactly who this is in reference to so they know who to contact if they need the job offer letter in a different language.

Thanks!


----------



## Sun-Shine

Just المسؤول/ المسؤولين ?


----------



## cherine

How about الموظف المسؤول عن تعيينك/التعيينات?


----------



## Abu Talha

Maybe وكيل استئجارك ?


----------



## momai

مدير التوظيف


----------



## apricots

momai said:


> مدير التوظيف



In English (no idea about Arabic) a recruiter is different from the hiring manager. The recruiter is the first reviewer of applications and usually only checks for basic qualifications. The hiring manager is the person who ultimately makes the decision on hiring and will also generally be in the new employees direct chain of command.


----------



## elroy

Thanks everyone!  I went with المسؤول عن توظيفك. 


Sun-Shine said:


> Just المسؤول/ المسؤولين ?


 I think this is too broad.


cherine said:


> How about الموظف المسؤول عن تعيينك/التعيينات?


 I'm not sure this fits, as I don't think the recruiter makes hiring decisions (as apricots says).  I went with توظيفك because I thought it might work as a general description of what the recruiter does.  (I'm still not sure it's the best fit, though, so I'm open to other suggestions.) 


Abu Talha said:


> Maybe وكيل استئجارك ?


 I'm afraid neither word works: a وكيل is an "agent," and استئجار means "rental/renting" and is used with inanimate objects.


momai said:


> مدير التوظيف


 I think this implies that the person is a director in charge of a division/department. 

Hmm... I just thought of the word معاملة.  I would if we can say المسؤول عن معاملتك?


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> I went with المسؤول عن توظيفك.
> [..]
> I'm not sure this fits, as I don't think the recruiter makes hiring decisions (as apricots says).  I went with توظيفك because I thought it might work as a general description of what the recruiter does.


I don't perceive any difference between توظيف and تعيين  both mean "hiring", at least in Egypt.


> Hmm... I just thought of the word معاملة.  I would if we can say المسؤول عن معاملتك?


This wouldn't work, at least in Egypt, as this would mean "dealing with you/treating you", which sounds odd. But I just remembered the word malaff (file), so maybe الموظف المسؤول عن ملفك (the person in charge of your file). This way, we'd avoid any mention of "hiring", and just focus on the papers needed for getting hired, whether the person gets accepted for the job or not.


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> This wouldn't work, at least in Egypt, as this would mean "dealing with you/treating you", which sounds odd.


  معاملة here doesn’t mean “treatment”; it means “case/file.”  Is this usage not found in Egypt?  


cherine said:


> الموظف المسؤول عن ملفك


 Not bad!


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> معاملة here doesn’t mean “treatment”; it means “case/file.”  Is this usage not found in Egypt?


No  And this is why it sounded funny to me.


----------



## Alfaaz

Since a _recruiter_ often might serve (after sifting through a plethora of resumes) as an initial _selector of potential (promising) candidates _that are later scheduled for interviews with hiring managers, could a construction like منتخِب ممکنة مرشحون be used in Arabic?


----------



## elroy

Unfortunately, that doesn’t work, for both semantic and grammatical reasons:

منتخب means “elector”; it’s used in the context of voting.
ممكنة is a feminine singular adjective meaning “possible.”  It’s ungrammatical where you’ve placed it.
مرشحون is not, to my knowledge, used in this 
context.  Also, it would need to be مرشحين. 

Suggestion: المسؤول عن تحديد/اختيار المتقدمين البارزين


----------



## Alfaaz

Thanks for the informative and detailed explanation elroy! (As mentioned in the PM prior to posting, I was doubtful of the grammatical correctness. In addition, words often have multiple meanings listed in dictionaries, so it can be difficult for a person who doesn't speak the language to determine whether they will be appropriate or not for a certain context.)


----------



## cherine

Actually, مرشحون is good but it needs to be changed a bit to fit the structure and to be clearer (we always say مرشحون لـ nominated for) so a possible wording of your suggestion is: المسؤول عن اختيار المرشحين للوظيفة/لِشَغْل الوظيفة


----------



## Alfaaz

Thanks for the extra information cherine. 

A general question: What word(s) would be used for _a person that selects, picks, chooses_? The WRF dictionary currently lists المختار، المنتقي، المنتخِب. elroy mentioned above that منتخِب is used for _elector _and Almaany also mentions its use as a technological term. Would the other two words be appropriate or do they also convey other meanings?


----------



## cherine

The problem with the word مختار is that it can mean both choser and chosen, and only context helps, and it's usually used for chosen, like "the chosen one" = المختار. So I recommend avoiding it when we want to say "choser" or "selector", even if it's not incorrect.

مُنْتَقٍ/المنتقي means selector, but I've rarely seen it used. Again, not wrong but not commonly used.

مُنْتَخِب is not different from them: correct, but not commonly used. Even electors/voters are called ناخبون rather than منتخِبون (elected is مُنْتَخَبون).

I think this is one of the cases where modern usage in FuS7a prefers a full phrase to a one-word translation, even when this one-word is correct. Like what you can see in this thread, none of us suggested a one-word translation, at best we were trying to find shorter phrases.


----------



## Xavierfr1

These are my humble suggestions. Could replace 'recruiter' with:

وكيل التوظيف
عامل التوظيف
عامل قسم التوظيف
عضو فريق التوظيف
ضابط التوظيف

Compare to English terms:
Recruiter, recruitment agent, recruitment officer, employment agent - all of which mean the same thing. 
An agent needn't be externally employed - we can add internal/external (خارجي، داخلي)

The word 'recruitment' originally referred to gathering troops for the armed forces. 'Recruitment of employees' is a figurative usage, and thus a neologistic usage first attested in 1913 I believe.

Therefore an exact translation would be:
تجنيد 
or
تعبئة

At the end of the day these are neologisms in both English and in Arabic, and neologisms are only right and wrong according whether people use them as such!

Otherwise a recruiter as an agent (internal/external to the company) that finds and selects potential employees - وكيل التوظيف.

Others for the concept of recruitment:
تجنيد
استقطاب
استخدام
تعبئة.

Look forward to others' views and suggestions!

I must add I am a native English speaker, but not a native Arabic speaker!


----------



## Alfaaz

cherine said:
			
		

> The problem with the word مختار is that it can mean both choser and chosen, and only context helps, and it's usually used for chosen, like "the chosen one" = المختار. So I recommend avoiding it when we want to say "choser" or "selector", even if it's not incorrect.
> 
> مُنْتَقٍ/المنتقي means selector, but I've rarely seen it used. Again, not wrong but not commonly used.
> 
> مُنْتَخِب is not different from them: correct, but not commonly used. Even electors/voters are called ناخبون rather than منتخِبون (elected is مُنْتَخَبون).
> 
> I think this is one of the cases where modern usage in FuS7a prefers a full phrase to a one-word translation, even when this one-word is correct. Like what you can see in this thread, none of us suggested a one-word translation, at best we were trying to find shorter phrases.


 Thanks for the comprehensive and enlightening answer!


----------

